

The New Starbucks Trenta Cup Is Bigger Than Your Stomach - aaronbrethorst
http://gizmodo.com/5735822/the-new-starbucks-trenta-cup-is-bigger-than-your-stomach

======
chrisaycock
_It's not much—if any—different from a Big Gulp or any movie theater's large
beverage container. But for some reason coffee's just that much more
insidious._

The Trenta cup is only for iced beverages. Regular coffee would go cold long
before the customer could finish a drink that big.

